# Soggy Area



## jlegs80 (Mar 25, 2020)

Looking for ideas here.

The area inside the white line consistently is soggy/swampy. It runs from the fence out to about 5-6 feet. And about a length of 8-10 feet from the utility box.

My thoughts are that it's a combination of the sprinkler line on myside and my neighbor's hitting the vinyl fence and running down saturating the area. Any other thoughts or ideas?

Prior to this neighbor, the previous neighbors either didn't have the fence or didn't water their yard so it wasn't an issue in the past outside of really since my current neighbor has been there.

My first thought/solution is to install a drain tile and run it down to the lower end of my lot where I have another one installed.


----------

